# Сайт > Главный раздел > Замечания, пожелания и предложения >  где чат?!

## Vanya

я канеш не очень часто здесь бываю, но всё же...

----------


## JAHolper

О, что-то я пропустил сообщение.)
Да не нужен никому чат этот, поэтому что ему висеть пустым - отключил.

----------


## Vanya

ну почему, заходят иногда. я сам тоже бываю, да и вообще... чат скорее нужнее, чем форум

----------


## JAHolper

Так форум хоть заходят читают люди. А в чате и почитать нечего и не писал уже никто пару месяцев. Все в контакте общаются сидят.)

----------


## Vanya

кто это там ВК? ишь какие. все бы им ВК сидеть. давай-ка чат вертай, он все равно есть не просит)

----------


## JAHolper

Вообще просит. Он как-то наверное криво прикручивается и на него много запросов идет от гостей... Тут и так две недели назад боты как налетели, чуть отбился. Хорошо что хостер добрый - на превышение нагрузки глаза закрывает.

----------


## Vanya

какой ты популярный у ботов))

с новым годом, Коля))

----------

